
Practical Guide to Bare Metal C++ - febin
https://arobenko.gitbooks.io/bare_metal_cpp/content/
======
monocasa
Copying what I said previously

> I traditionally haven't been the biggest fan of this book. Most of what they
> list is stuff that just looks like using C++ just for the sake of it, with
> no real benefit over a C codebase.

> For instance they don't appear to use RAII at all, even in places where it's
> an obvious win (InterruptLock).

------
dang
2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471496)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12138374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12138374)

